# Is there a way to Search Users?



## Russell (Dec 26, 2004)

Is there a way to search users? If so please post or PM. i am leaving in 5 min


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2004)

Go to the search feature in the upper right - type in the user name where it says "search by author" - then hit enter.


----------



## Russell (Dec 26, 2004)

THANKS!!


----------

